# Rental Properties



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello 

We wanted to find a rental property before coming over in a few weeks (we have people who would vet the property before signing on the dotted line) but no estate agents will get back to us? 
Is this a common thing

It doesn't help that we want to buy our Daughter a cat (unfortunately this was promised before looking into things) so it wipes out potentially 98% of the houses & the other 2% we don't like the look of 

We have said about putting into contracts that carpets will be professionally cleaned and we would give the Landlord a one off fee as a thank you to allow pets - again the estate agents won't contact us back 

I'm just worried, as I don't want to be weeks looking around when we arrive & then try to find my daughter a school 

Or am I being too optimistic that this can be achieved, when half way around the world?!?! Lol


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

brand180208 said:


> Hello
> 
> We wanted to find a rental property before coming over in a few weeks (we have people who would vet the property before signing on the dotted line) but no estate agents will get back to us?
> Is this a common thing
> ...


I think I'd start negotiations with your daughter! 

After saying that, my son has just moved into a rental accommodation in Howick that accepted the cat that he'd inherited from his previous house mates. 

Being in the country will help too - the rental agents will see that you don't have two heads


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

I assume you don't have a cat at present, so you could get the rental and then consider the cat. An older one that is house trained from the rescue centre may be the best option. Is the cat a surrogate friend, your daughter may not be so interested once she meets other children?

Most importantly, you will wish to travel round your new country, a pet can be a real pain.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

Just a thought, try Angela and Hamish at Barfoot and Thompson in Howick. I can recommend them

Howick Branch | Barfoot & Thompson


----------

